# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  دعاء الصبر على البلاء

## سليم عبدالمالك

من دعاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم في الكرب:
(اللهم  اليك اشكو ضعف قوتي وقلة حيلتي وهواني على الناس. يا ارحم الراحمين انت رب  المستضعفين . وانت ربي.الى من تكلني .الى بعيد يتجهمني.ام الى عدو ملكته  امري.ان لم يكن بك غضب علي فلا ابالي.غير ان عافيتك هي اوسع لي.اعوذ بنور  وجهك الذي اشرقت له الظلمات وصلح عليه امر الدنيا والاخره.ان يحل علي  غضبك.او ينزل بي سخطك.لك العتبى حتى ترضى. ولاحول ولا قوة الا بك.).

----------


## حفيظ التوزاني

*(اللهم  اليك اشكو ضعف قوتي وقلة حيلتي وهواني على الناس. يا ارحم الراحمين انت رب  المستضعفين . وانت ربي.الى من تكلني .الى بعيد يتجهمني.ام الى عدو ملكته  امري.ان لم يكن بك غضب علي فلا ابالي.غير ان عافيتك هي اوسع لي.اعوذ بنور  وجهك الذي اشرقت له الظلمات وصلح عليه امر الدنيا والاخره.ان يحل علي  غضبك.او ينزل بي سخطك.لك العتبى حتى ترضى. ولاحول ولا قوة الا بك.).-----------------------------------
من ادعية الصحابه رضوان الله عليهم :(ربي  لا تكلني الى احد ولا تحوجني الى احد واغنني عن كل احد يامن اليه المستند  وعليه المعتمد . وهو الواحد الفرد الصمد لاشريك له ولا ولد خذ بيدي من  الظلال الى الرشد ونجني من كل ضيق ونكد..)-----------------------------------
دعاء يوسف عليه السلام:(اللهم  اجعل لي من كل ما اهمني واكربني من امر دنياي وامر اخرتي فرجا ومخرجا  وارزقني من حيت لا احتسب واغفر لي ذنبي وثبت رجائي واقطعه عمن سواك حتى لا  ارجو احدا غيرك.....)*

----------


## ابو مازن العدني

اللهم انا دعوناك كما امرتنا فاستجب لنا كما وعدتنا , انك لا تخلف الميعاد

----------


## هويدامحمد

ومن الأدعية التي يدفع بها البلاء، فمنها: في صحيحي البخاري ومسلم عن أبي هريرة: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتعوذ من جهد البلاء ودرك الشقاء وسوء القضاء وشماتة الأعداء..


وقال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام: من قال: بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم. ثلاث مرات لم تصبه فجأة بلاء حتى يصبح، ومن قالها حين يصبح ثلاث مرات لم تصبه فجأة بلاء حتى يمسي. رواه أبو داود والترمذي وابن ماجه وأحمد وصححه الألباني.


وكان من دعاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك وتحول عافيتك وفجاءة نقمتك وجميع سخطك. رواه مسلم.


وعن عائشة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم علمها هذا الدعاء: اللهم إني أسألك من الخير كله عاجله وآجله، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم، وأعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وآجله ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم، اللهم إني أسألك من خير ما سألك عبدك ونبيك، وأعوذ بك من شر ما عاذ به عبدك ونبيك، اللهم إني أسألك الجنة وما قرب إليها من قول أو عمل، وأعوذ بك من النار وما قرب إليها من قول أو عمل، وأسألك أن تجعل كل قضاء قضيته لي خيرا. رواه أحمد وابن ماجه وصححه الألباني.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

ما صحة دعاء يوسف عليه السلام، ودعاء الصحابة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين .

----------

